# *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2012)

** These light are coming, no release date known** 

Just received the newsletter from FenixOutfitters. Had some interesting news;

E50 (more than 800 Lumens) 
TK22 (more than 630 Lumens) 
TK75 (about 2500 Lumens!) 

To bad, there are no pics yet. But will keep a eye for more info


----------



## sbbsga (Sep 14, 2012)

:twothumbs Thank you!


----------



## Evosil98 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2012)

emailed Fenix, about what batteries these will use. No answer from them- but probably the E50 will use AA, TK22 use 18650 (maybe 2* 18650) and TK75 uses D-cells (or battery-pack?). The TK75 also could use 18650 batteries. Some prefer this over D-cells. It would shorten the battery-tube a lot. Because of the ~2500lumens, it probably will still have 3* XM-L leds.

Do hope that the price of the 75 will be lower, compared with the price- when the TK70 was launched.


----------



## lionken07 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm hoping the TK22 will be in the TK21 size but better


----------



## TOJ (Sep 14, 2012)

I would guess the E50 will be a 2x18650 since they don't yet have an E series in that format. Also, if it indeed is AA, it'd have to be 8xAA, and at 800 lumens, it'd be too close to the TK41's performance. Not sure they'd do an economy 8xAA that came so close to one of their most popular premium lights. The 4xAA E40 is 220 lumen, so I can't see them getting 800 out of 8xAA.


----------



## nitehunterSD (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the specs and details on the TK22. I'm looking for a 2x18650 light with 500+ lumens with a TK22 type configuration.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2012)

TOJ said:


> I would guess the E50 will be a 2x18650 since they don't yet have an E series in that format. Also, if it indeed is AA, it'd have to be 8xAA, and at 800 lumens, it'd be too close to the TK41's performance. Not sure they'd do an economy 8xAA that came so close to one of their most popular premium lights. The 4xAA E40 is 220 lumen, so I can't see them getting 800 out of 8xAA.



You could be right  -maybe it will be a 2* 18650  -would be nice


----------



## tickled (Sep 14, 2012)

TOJ said:


> I would guess the E50 will be a 2x18650 since they don't yet have an E series in that format. Also, if it indeed is AA, it'd have to be 8xAA, and at 800 lumens, it'd be too close to the TK41's performance. Not sure they'd do an economy 8xAA that came so close to one of their most popular premium lights. The 4xAA E40 is 220 lumen, so I can't see them getting 800 out of 8xAA.


 Maybe the E50 is 6xAA? The E40 doesn't use XM-L so it's understandable why it's only 220.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 15, 2012)

tickled said:


> Maybe the E50 is 6xAA? The E40 doesn't use XM-L so it's understandable why it's only 220.



If they would use AA batteries, I do think they would use 8* AA because of the runtime. Do think that the E50 will be a good competitor of the TK41.


----------



## moerush04 (Sep 15, 2012)

I had heard about an updated TK70 coming out somewhere on here. I read it was supposed to be 2400 lumens, maybe this was the TK75 they were referring to. Either way I am excited to see all of these lights. 

I wander if this is Fenix's response to Eagletac's aggressive advancements in technology and constantly improving output of their lights. I have been really impressed with their stuff lately. I have been looking around to see their competitors reactions.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 15, 2012)

Why doesn't Fenix just set up their lineup like this?
E-series: xp-e, LD: xp-g, PD: xp-g2, TK: xm-l


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 15, 2012)

MichaelW said:


> Why doesn't Fenix just set up their lineup like this?
> E-series: xp-e, LD: xp-g, PD: xp-g2, TK: xm-l



Thats not how Fenix roles, there lettering is based on UI and targeted audience.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 16, 2012)

MichaelW said:


> Why doesn't Fenix just set up their lineup like this?
> E-series: xp-e, LD: xp-g, PD: xp-g2, TK: xm-l





CarpentryHero said:


> Thats not how Fenix roles, there lettering is based on UI and targeted audience.


And it would be (very)difficult to come with a new light, that doesn't look like the one before.


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmm I'm interested to see what the TK75 is. My guess is 3 x XML U2 LEDs to get that output they claim.

I really wish they'd update the LED in the TK60 with an XML U2. I'd favoring D powered lights lately.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 16, 2012)

E-series light with 800+ lumens??! I wonder who are they targeting...

Cheers


----------



## kj2 (Sep 16, 2012)

tam17 said:


> E-series light with 800+ lumens??! I wonder who are they targeting...
> 
> Cheers



me :twothumbs


----------



## kj2 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think; if the TK75 will use 18650 batteries, it will look something like the nitecore TM11.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 16, 2012)

TOJ said:


> I would guess the E50 will be a 2x18650 since they don't yet have an E series in that format. Also, if it indeed is AA, it'd have to be 8xAA, and at 800 lumens, it'd be too close to the TK41's performance. Not sure they'd do an economy 8xAA that came so close to one of their most popular premium lights. The 4xAA E40 is 220 lumen, so I can't see them getting 800 out of 8xAA.



Hello! This is my first actual comment on CPF  Long time reader, first time submitter. 

Anyway I think you are right. I would love a "budget" 8aa TK41, but I am not sure that will happen (boo) so it probably will be 2 18650's and an xm-l ... maybe? I just went for a long walk with my new E40 so I am loving their "budget" line of lights. Man can the E40 throw like no other in the size! Maybe the E50 could be more like a budget TK45 using multiple xp-g leds? That could be interesting.


----------



## Ezeriel (Sep 16, 2012)

a while back I got chattin' with a fenix rep and he was kinda snotty about E series being called economy/budget 

in their eyes E is for 'Everyday use' or 'Everyday user'


...along that line of thinking, I can't imagine it being 18650s... but it might be rechargeable or D cells....

weren't they working on some new fancy battery packs a few months ago?


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 17, 2012)

E50 will be an XM-L E40


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Sep 17, 2012)

The E50 sounds really promising assuming that it will run on AA's. I just hope that they'll use a different body that allows for tail-standing.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 17, 2012)

E50 with XM-L and 8 AA sounds good, TK75 with 18650 sounds really good  ,but what with the TK22? I remember, when the TK21/70 came- there was a lot of talk about the TK70- but less on the TK21. Will the TK22 be like the new TK15(s2) but then with a XM-L...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Heard from local dealer, the TK75 will run 4* 18650 

edit: Fenix haven't set a release date yet.


----------



## sbbsga (Sep 17, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Heard from local dealer, the TK75 will run 4* 18650



Nice! D NiMH discouraged me from considering the TK70.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 17, 2012)

sbbsga said:


> Nice! D NiMH discouraged me from considering the TK70.



Do hope, that the price will be lower- as in comparing when the TK70 hit the stores. Still today, the TK70 is way more expensive than the TK41- TK60. And it doesn't cost that much more to produce (I think).


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Sep 17, 2012)

The possibility of an "E" series light with 8xAA format is _very _exciting. A triple XP-G2 with one singular head (no triple heads ala the TK45!) would be freakin' awesome.

Of course this is all just speculation and wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## sbbsga (Sep 17, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Do hope, that the price will be lower- as in comparing when the TK70 hit the stores. Still today, the TK70 is way more expensive than the TK41- TK60. And it doesn't cost that much more to produce (I think).



Makes sense. Hopefully Fenix won't follow the trend of pricing TK75 in the range of TM11, TN30, T60CS etc. Also, I imagine it would be really weird if TK75 has TK70-ish huge head with compact body, awkward for holster as well as shoulder strap. Maybe TK70-ish head with longer version of TK35 body. :laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Sep 17, 2012)

sbbsga said:


> Makes sense. Hopefully Fenix won't follow the trend of pricing TK75 in the range of TM11, TN30, T60CS etc. Also, I imagine it would be really weird if TK75 has TK70-ish huge head with compact body, awkward for holster as well as shoulder strap. Maybe TK70-ish head with longer version of TK35 body. :laughing:



For what I have heard, it still has 3* xm-l and runs on 4* 18650. I think the body will more be like the NiteCore TM11. But indeed, in these times, they should absolutely not go to prices like the TN30, TM11. 
Most likely it won't be the size head of the TK70- the weight would be to high at the front. I think they go more towards the TM11, but still have a deeper reflector for keeping the throw. 
Would be cool, if they include a nice carrying case like Olight does with the SR-series.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 17, 2012)

E50 ~ 8xAA?! Logistical nightmare...

Cheers


----------



## kj2 (Sep 17, 2012)

kj2 said:


> For what I have heard, it still has 3* xm-l and runs on 4* 18650. I think the body will more be like the NiteCore TM11. But indeed, in these times, they should absolutely not go to prices like the TN30, TM11.
> Most likely it won't be the size head of the TK70- the weight would be to high at the front. I think they go more towards the TM11, but still have a deeper reflector for keeping the throw.
> Would be cool, if they include a nice carrying case like Olight does with the SR-series.



Edit; was thinking, and a longer version of the TK35 body doesn't sound crazy- but rather good


----------



## SimulatedZero (Sep 17, 2012)

martinaee said:


> Hello! This is my first actual comment on CPF  Long time reader, first time submitter.
> 
> Anyway I think you are right. I would love a "budget" 8aa TK41, but I am not sure that will happen (boo) so it probably will be 2 18650's and an xm-l ... maybe? I just went for a long walk with my new E40 so I am loving their "budget" line of lights. Man can the E40 throw like no other in the size! Maybe the E50 could be more like a budget TK45 using multiple xp-g leds? That could be interesting.



I like your line of thinking. It would be pretty nifty if Fenix released a triple XP-E2 light. It would have awesome everything, lol. 

Oh and :welcome:


----------



## BadBulb4U (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the TK75. I love Fenix products. All mine are working well for me. Every time I use my TK35, I am impressed all over again.


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 17, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Edit; was thinking, and a longer version of the TK35 body doesn't sound crazy- but rather good



Actually that sounds REALLY good. The TK35 is my favorite light. However, because Fenix usually ups the numbers in their series due to the size of the light, wouldn't this new one be called the TK68 or something, seeing how it will be smaller than the TK70?


----------



## Xealot (Sep 17, 2012)

BadBulb4U said:


> I'm looking forward to the TK75. I love Fenix products. All mine are working well for me. Every time I use my TK35, I am impressed all over again.



Agreed. I really like the TK35. It fits my hand well and there is a lumen setting for pretty much any situation.

I've been impressed with my LD15, PD10, and E15 as well. I must resist the urge to buy one of everything they make. :laughing:


----------



## Martytuazon (Sep 17, 2012)

Wish Fenix can do new designs


----------



## sbbsga (Sep 17, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Edit; was thinking, and a longer version of the TK35 body doesn't sound crazy- but rather good



Indeed.


----------



## biglights (Sep 17, 2012)

kj2 said:


> But indeed, in these times, they should absolutely not go to prices like the TN30, TM11. Would be cool, if they include a nice carrying case like Olight does with the SR-series.



If I were a betting man I would say that this will be all of $200 plus. I wouldn't hold your breath for any nice cases, my TK70 came with a crappy box. Cant imagine that they would change their style for this series. One can only hope though.


----------



## AirmanX (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you for the update. Looks like Fenix will be getting some more of my money... :laughing:


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Sep 18, 2012)

tam17 said:


> E50 ~ 8xAA?! Logistical nightmare...
> 
> Cheers



Not sure why it would be a logistical nightmare...I mean, the TK41 pulls off 8xAA pretty well.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 18, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Actually that sounds REALLY good. The TK35 is my favorite light. However, because Fenix usually ups the numbers in their series due to the size of the light, wouldn't this new one be called the TK68 or something, seeing how it will be smaller than the TK70?



The E01 is bigger than the E05, so they already have been using a higher number for a smaller light. 



biglights said:


> If I were a betting man I would say that this will be all of $200 plus. I wouldn't hold your breath for any nice cases, my TK70 came with a crappy box. Cant imagine that they would change their style for this series. One can only hope though.



$200 in these times wouldn't be smart for selling much lights. If they keep the $200, I think lot of people will wait a few months before they start buying. Probably with will come in cardboard box again. That's really the part that I hate of the TK70- if you want to take it easily with you, you have to disassemble it totally. I say max $150-175 for the TK75.


----------



## Korgath (Sep 18, 2012)

Impatient to see the specs and prices of those lights. Im sure they will be awesome lights fenix quality!edit:maybe fenix will make a really long moonlight mode available!


----------



## tam17 (Sep 18, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Not sure why it would be a logistical nightmare...I mean, the TK41 pulls off 8xAA pretty well.



I do like AA format, but one set of new Eneloops inside the flashlight plus one for backup will cost me more than flashlight itself. When you count in the 8xAA charging and balancing hassle, shear bulk and weight of eight NiMH batteries... Too much for me, but YMMV


----------



## fiberguy (Sep 18, 2012)

Ezeriel said:


> a while back I got chattin' with a fenix rep and he was kinda snotty about E series being called economy/budget
> 
> in their eyes E is for 'Everyday use' or 'Everyday user'
> 
> ...



Isn't the E35 an 18650 light? Seems like they already broke that rule. The way Fenix names their lights seems to give very little away. Without official word, I wouldn't rule anything out. 

I know I'm going to be in a class all alone here, but I was hoping the TK75 may be like a TK70 U2. I personally like to get all the light I can out of NiMH with the decent run-time. Fenix suited me best with the TK41 and TK70. I couldn't find better lights that used NiMH. I was hoping they were stepping it up a notch; rather than offering a TK70 U2 they'd just skip to the TK75. 

It irritated me when the TK41 U2 came out because I felt the need to sell and upgrade but couldn't quite justify it. I was hoping I wouldn't have to go through the same dilemma with my other go-to light for something like 60 lumens. It was wishful thinking I know - for a company to produce two top tier lights so similar, but that whole U2 thing really grinds my gears.
.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 18, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Heard from local dealer, the TK75 will run 4* 18650
> 
> edit: Fenix haven't set a release date yet.



When I think of more than 2 x 18650 the word "BABOOM" comes to mind. I would prefer a rechargeable battery pack with protection built in like a laptop setup.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 19, 2012)

recDNA said:


> When I think of more than 2 x 18650 the word "BABOOM" comes to mind. I would prefer a rechargeable battery pack with protection built in like a laptop setup.



Have to say, that I like my Olight SR95UT with battery-pack. Only thing that I don't like, is that at all time- the battery is connected with the light. With the SR90 you can store the battery and light separately.
And if Fenix does release the light with 4* 18650, you can choose with batteries you want to use.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 19, 2012)

recDNA said:


> When I think of more than 2 x 18650 the word "BABOOM" comes to mind. I would prefer a rechargeable battery pack with protection built in like a laptop setup.




why? ive never had a problem with multi 18650 light, problems arent as common as people think


----------



## xoomercom (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll take anything that takes multiples of AA batteries, dont want another system.


----------



## xoomercom (Sep 20, 2012)

tam17 said:


> E50 ~ 8xAA?! Logistical nightmare...
> 
> Cheers



Couldnt disagree more. There are many people that dont want to buy into Lithium batteries and their inherent risks. Another system to maintain too.

I have 4 Fenix lights and they are GREAT with AAs!!! My TK-Plunger takes Ds, I use non rechargeable Duracell from Costco for this guy / cheap enough.

For everything else after trying so many rechargeable cells I'll stick to Eneloops. Years into usage and no capacity loss like other cells.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 20, 2012)

xoomercom said:


> Couldnt disagree more. There are many people that dont want to buy into Lithium batteries and their inherent risks. Another system to maintain too.
> 
> I have 4 Fenix lights and they are GREAT with AAs!!! My TK-Plunger takes Ds, I use non rechargeable Duracell from Costco for this guy / cheap enough.
> 
> For everything else after trying so many rechargeable cells I'll stick to Eneloops. Years into usage and no capacity loss like other cells.




whats the power output like in the tk70 with duracells?


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 20, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> whats the power output like in the tk70 with duracells?


Well, with 4xD alkalines you get low & medium 20/300 lumens. (and SOS)


----------



## tickled (Sep 20, 2012)

tam17 said:


> I do like AA format, but one set of new Eneloops inside the flashlight plus one for backup will cost me more than flashlight itself. When you count in the 8xAA charging and balancing hassle, shear bulk and weight of eight NiMH batteries... Too much for me, but YMMV


 How much do batteries cost in your neck of the woods? Because Eneloops cost $2 each when on sale here which means it's only $32 for a full set.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 20, 2012)

MichaelW said:


> Well, with 4xD alkalines you get low & medium 20/300 lumens. (and SOS)




Oh I see, then why do you choose to run them?


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 22, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> Oh I see, then why do you choose to run them?



I don't. See HKJ review, you get less than 30 seconds (at room temperature) before it steps down from Turbo to High. Then you only have another 25 minutes before it steps down to medium. So if you started from High, you'd only get about 27 minutes (again at room temperature) before it steps down to Medium. That is about 1/10th the runtime of quality NiMH cells on High.
So for S&R, say at 35 degrees Fahrenheit, you really aren't going to have any runtime on 4x D alkalines on High.
So the TK70 is pretty big and heavy for just a 300 lumen light.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 22, 2012)

tickled said:


> How much do batteries cost in your neck of the woods? Because Eneloops cost $2 each when on sale here which means it's only $32 for a full set.



Well, in my neck of the woods, which happens to be one of the Europe's capital cities, two sets of eight 2000mAh Eneloops normally set me back a bit less than 60EUR. I don't recall anyone mentioning E50's MSRP in this thread but I don't think it's going to cost over 60EUR, it being E-series.

Cheers


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Sep 22, 2012)

tam17 said:


> Well, in my neck of the woods, which happens to be one of the Europe's capital cities, two sets of eight 2000mAh Eneloops normally set me back a bit less than 60EUR. I don't recall anyone mentioning E50's MSRP in this thread but I don't think it's going to cost over 60EUR, it being E-series.
> 
> Cheers



That makes sense.

I bought a few 8-packs of AA Eneloops for like $18 a piece, so for me it's much more economical.


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 23, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I bought a few 8-packs of AA Eneloops for like $18 a piece, so for me it's much more economical.



If you have other devices that use AAs, like for instance I have a good quality AM/FM/Weatherband radio for camping or my business trip to Texas, where it takes 4xAAs. Or my 3xD cell lantern I modded and used 2xAA to D cell adapters. I've gotten a lot of use out of my AA rechargeables and sure they've nearly paid for themselves by now.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 23, 2012)

MichaelW said:


> I don't. See HKJ review, you get less than 30 seconds (at room temperature) before it steps down from Turbo to High. Then you only have another 25 minutes before it steps down to medium. So if you started from High, you'd only get about 27 minutes (again at room temperature) before it steps down to Medium. That is about 1/10th the runtime of quality NiMH cells on High.
> So for S&R, say at 35 degrees Fahrenheit, you really aren't going to have any runtime on 4x D alkalines on High.
> So the TK70 is pretty big and heavy for just a 300 lumen light.






oh it was the other guy who said he uses them, I couldnt agree more with only 300 lumens why even own it if your going to run alkalines


----------



## kj2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thinking more and more, that the TK75 will compete with the Nitecore TM15. If so, I do hope that the TK75 has some more throw.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know much about the Nitcore or remember the specs on the SR90 all that well but, I do remember that the TK70 was almost competitive with the SR90. They were definitely in the same class of raw power and throw. I would expect the TK75 to be quite the beast at long ranges.


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't understand what all the rage is about throw. If the Tk75 was a little more floody than the TK70 but brighter that would be superb in my book. That's one reason I prefer the Tk35 to TK41, more generally usable light.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 26, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> I don't understand what all the rage is about throw. If the Tk75 was a little more floody than the TK70 but brighter that would be superb in my book. That's one reason I prefer the Tk35 to TK41, more generally usable light.



Well I like throw in my big lights. I use smaller lights to light up a wider area.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 26, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Well I like throw in my big lights. I use smaller lights to light up a wider area.



+1


----------



## SimulatedZero (Sep 27, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Well I like throw in my big lights. I use smaller lights to light up a wider area.



+2

Perhaps it's just me but, I don't really consider 2000+ lumens to be a general use light. Usually I am buying an HID or multi-thousand lumen light for the highest mode it has, not the other modes. That being said, I wonder if the TK75 will have a multi-thousand lumen strobe :devil:


----------



## kj2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Saw these pics at a other thread. This is the BTU (from cncqualitygoods)- I do think the TK75 will look some like this.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 10, 2012)

Yea its going to be priced at 180 to 200, for that price i will just wait for the tk75


----------



## kj2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> Yea its going to be priced at 180 to 200, for that price i will just wait for the tk75



Do hope, really hope, that the price of the TK75 will be lower than the TK70 nowadays is. Fenix should max it at €160,-


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 10, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Do hope, really hope, that the price of the TK75 will be lower than the TK70 nowadays is. Fenix should max it at €160,-




me to I am hoping for sunwayman t60cs prices and not nitecore tm15 price


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice! I have large hands so holding this thing will be easy. I gues it takes 3 x 18650s? Hopefully it supports the latest 18700 batteries, or the 3100 mah 18650s, which are actually close to size of 18700 batteries.

After looking at the picture, I'm glad they decided to go with a more compact size. But I wish the heatsinks were a little bigger, or there were more. The TK70 gets HOT on turbo.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 10, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Nice! I have large hands so holding this thing will be easy. I gues it takes 3 x 18650s? Hopefully it supports the latest 18700 batteries, or the 3100 mah 18650s, which are actually close to size of 18700 batteries.
> 
> After looking at the picture, I'm glad they decided to go with a more compact size. But I wish the heatsinks were a little bigger, or there were more. The TK70 gets HOT on turbo.




the pictures arent of the tk75 they are of another light coming out from cnqualitygoods, but we are assuming its a copy of the up and coming tk75 because of the similarities between it and the tk70


----------



## kj2 (Oct 11, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Nice! I have large hands so holding this thing will be easy. I gues it takes 3 x 18650s? Hopefully it supports the latest 18700 batteries, or the 3100 mah 18650s, which are actually close to size of 18700 batteries.
> 
> After looking at the picture, I'm glad they decided to go with a more compact size. But I wish the heatsinks were a little bigger, or there were more. The TK70 gets HOT on turbo.





Bwolcott said:


> the pictures arent of the tk75 they are of another light coming out from cnqualitygoods, but we are assuming its a copy of the up and coming tk75 because of the similarities between it and the tk70



Indeed, pics aren't the Fenix TK75. I just assume that it will look something like this. The TK75 will run 4* 18650.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 11, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Indeed, pics aren't the Fenix TK75. I just assume that it will look something like this. The TK75 will run 4* 18650.



oh really? I was hoping it would just be 3 18650s


----------



## MarceloAbath (Oct 11, 2012)

watching...

I'd like to see a new flashlight 1x AA. made ... BA10 jetbeam something stronger, with more light


----------



## biglights (Oct 11, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> Yea its going to be priced at 180 to 200, for that price i will just wait for the tk75




If this knock off is upwards of $200, there is zero chance that the TK75 comes in sub $200. I bet it will be $225 to $250 range.


----------



## sbbsga (Oct 11, 2012)

If TK75 turns out to be similar to the BTU, but with 4*18650, then I am curious to see if the weight is forward or rear biased.

Would be awesome if the body turns out to be TK35-ish but longer. I would imagine the center of balance is just aft of the switches if they are TK70's style. If it is still head-heavy, then counterbalance can be mounted at the tail. I wonder...


----------



## TEEJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Interestingly, I use small floody lights for small flood applications, and large floody lights for large floody applications....rather than only using small lights for flood and large lights for throw.

I actually tend to use larger lights to flood more than I'd use smaller lights, simply because flooding REQUIRES more lumens to provide equivalent brightness (Lux on target).

That's essentially why I might have several small flood and throw, and several medium and several large too, to cover the various flood/throw requirements.

Generally, a large floody light HAS more throw than a small throwy light, AND more flood than a small floody light, anyway. 

If the lights are used to SEE things, generally, in practice, a flood pattern works better 90% of the time.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 11, 2012)

biglights said:


> If this knock off is upwards of $200, there is zero chance that the TK75 comes in sub $200. I bet it will be $225 to $250 range.



If this light be that price, than zero chance I'll get one.


----------



## biglights (Oct 11, 2012)

kj2 said:


> If this light be that price, than zero chance I'll get one.



:lolsign:


----------



## DanimalSLC (Oct 11, 2012)

I was planning to buy a TK70, or TM11 tomorrow, but just noticed this thread. Hmmmmmm, I'll try and wait untill the TK75 comes out. I hope it uses 4 X 18650s. $225-$250 does'nt seem like an unreasonable price for such a light.


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 14, 2012)

... still waiting for any new news.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 14, 2012)

i havent gotten any updates yet from fenixoutfitters


----------



## kj2 (Oct 14, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> ... still waiting for any new news.





Bwolcott said:


> i havent gotten any updates yet from fenixoutfitters


And Fenix also don't say anything.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Oct 14, 2012)

fenix pulling off a zl? hehe

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moerush04 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have not seen anywhere about when the TK75 is to be released or any reliable pics of the rumored light. Also I have not noticed any price drops for the TK70. I would suspect a price drop for the TK70 with the upcoming release of its successor. I know if it were me trying to get rid of my TK70 knowing an upgraded version was around the bend I would lower my price to get it out of my hands before the 75 releases and everyone's attention is on getting it. I hope the head remains the same with maybe an upgraded design to facilitate increased head cooling only. It is such a beast as it is and half the price of similar capacity lights.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I have a update moerush04. Local dealer said to me, wait for the first/second week of November. More info about release, price should be available then.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Honestly, I think they're just hiring giants and midgets for these pics.


----------



## regulation (Oct 17, 2012)

GordoJones88 said:


> Honestly, I think they're just hiring giants and midgets for these pics.



"Evil" thought, but after putting the two pictures together, I would admit that their gestures do give me the same feeling now.

I am a bit more interested in the TK22. For me, the TK21 is less powerful compared with the other similar flashlights now. I think Fenix should boost up the lumens!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?346086-**NEW**-Fenix-E50-(XM-L-T6NW-780lm)


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 19, 2012)

Don't expect a big price drop for the TK70 even after the TK75 is released. Unless a retailer decides to clear old stock, in most cases it won't be more than a few dollars.
Just out of curiosity I checked the prices of the TK11 and TK12 (discontinued) the other day and saw they are still selling for only a few euros less than the TK15 S2.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Don't expect a big price drop for the TK70 even after the TK75 is released. Unless a retailer decides to clear old stock, in most cases it won't be more than a few dollars.
> Just out of curiosity I checked the prices of the TK11 and TK12 (discontinued) the other day and saw they are still selling for only a few euros less than the TK15 S2.



But IMO they should drop there prices. When the TK70 first came in stores, the price was (and still is today) €200,- , I found a seller in my country that sold it for €155,-
That's a big price difference. The price can be much lower and seller still make a profit on it. Most sellers are selling at the max price- they are allowed to from Fenix. 
That's why, I think, many of us buy in China. Sellers there are using the minimum pricing. Problem then is- that we have to pay custom-fees.


----------



## TOJ (Oct 19, 2012)

TOJ said:


> I would guess the E50 will be a 2x18650 since they don't yet have an E series in that format. Also, if it indeed is AA, it'd have to be 8xAA, and at 800 lumens, it'd be too close to the TK41's performance. Not sure they'd do an economy 8xAA that came so close to one of their most popular premium lights. The 4xAA E40 is 220 lumen, so I can't see them getting 800 out of 8xAA.



Called it! 2x18650 E50.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 19, 2012)

TOJ said:


> Called it! 2x18650 E50.



with a 40mm head


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2012)

Pic found by ieslei http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?346133-New-Fenix-TK22






_Don't know if it's real, but it is sure good looking_  - ** It's real **


----------



## gopajti (Oct 20, 2012)

more pics, info 

*TK22*
http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=12538

*E50*
http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=12511

Fenix TK52 coming, and BT30 with 1500 lumens
http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=12438


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks gopajti  that TK22 looks cool  
That new reflector is very interesting.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree they should drop the prices. Sometimes older Fenix flashlights sell for even more than the newer models.



kj2 said:


> I found a seller in my country that sold it for €155,-


That seller has very good prices so good that when I try to buy something is nearly always out of stock.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 20, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Pic found by ieslei http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?346133-New-Fenix-TK22




Finally! :bow:


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2012)

235m max. - 13800cd -


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 20, 2012)

While 13800cd isn't that great of a thrower, especially for 650 lumens, it will reach out to some decent distance. I've been satisfied with the throw on my TK15 which is 11500cd. I think this will make a great work/duty light and a nice P60 sized light in general.


----------



## arn357 (Oct 20, 2012)

TK 22 "Loseless Orange peel Reflector", I get what Fenix means but term reminds me of music file compression.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 20, 2012)

tk 75 and tk22 exite me  and I am glad to see the e50 can run on one 18650


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the TK75 and TK22 will come soon in my collection


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 20, 2012)

hmm what to get the tk22 or the rofis tr31c

http://www.rofislight.com/_d275473115.htm


----------



## martinaee (Oct 20, 2012)

*E50 pic?*

Correct me if I'm wrong... but am I the only one who has seen this? I found it listed as an e35... but that is most certainly NOT an e35 lol. So yup... looks like the E50 is 2 18650 with single button like the E25/35... interesting. Lumens are listed : 780/236/74/23 ---> kind of meh outputs imo... should be more like 780/350/90/15, but I guess I'm not the one designing the light now am I 

I did read this is using a neutral xm-l ... mmmmm good. It's approx. 8.14 inches long (207mm) with a 40mm head.


See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> hmm what to get the tk22 or the rofis tr31c
> 
> http://www.rofislight.com/_d275473115.htm



The Rofis does have more intensity and little bit more throw.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: E50 pic?*



martinaee said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong... but am I the only one who has seen this? I found it listed as an e35... but that is most certainly NOT an e35 lol. So yup... looks like the E50 is 2 18650 with single button like the E25/35... interesting. Lumens are listed : 780/236/74/23 ---> kind of meh outputs imo... should be more like 780/350/90/15, but I guess I'm not the one designing the light now am I
> 
> I did read this is using a neutral xm-l ... mmmmm good. It's approx. 8.14 inches long (207mm) with a 40mm head.


No, you aren't the only one. See post #94


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 20, 2012)

kj2 said:


> The Rofis does have more intensity and little bit more throw.



the rofis styling is real similar to the fenix as well as the wuality, I have a tr51 and its build features totally remind me of each other, I think one of them is probably the oem manufacture for the other one


----------



## lionken07 (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like they are trying a different type of OP while still keeping a decent beam throw. I hope they get it ready before 2012 ends!


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 21, 2012)

I was hoping Fenix will make the TK22 to tail-stand, but the switch seems to be the same as TK21 (protruding).


----------



## martinaee (Oct 21, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> I was hoping Fenix will make the TK22 to tail-stand, but the switch seems to be the same as TK21 (protruding).



Yeah... that's been bumming me out so much. I really don't understand why it's that hard to make some lights that at least have the sides of the body protrude just enough to be flush with the rubber tailcap bottom. That at least would allow tail-standing which in my opinion is pretty important. If power goes out tail-standing to reflect off a white ceiling is the most effective method for illuminating a room to me.

I guess they feel lights like a TK41 can accomplish that, but I'd like to see it in smaller single 18650 lights too. Oh well.. we'll see-- maybe the TK22 can sort of tailstand. I guess you can always lean it up against something slightly.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> I was hoping Fenix will make the TK22 to tail-stand, but the switch seems to be the same as TK21 (protruding).





martinaee said:


> Yeah... that's been bumming me out so much. I really don't understand why it's that hard to make some lights that at least have the sides of the body protrude just enough to be flush with the rubber tailcap bottom. That at least would allow tail-standing which in my opinion is pretty important. If power goes out tail-standing to reflect off a white ceiling is the most effective method for illuminating a room to me.
> 
> I guess they feel lights like a TK41 can accomplish that, but I'd like to see it in smaller single 18650 lights too. Oh well.. we'll see-- maybe the TK22 can sort of tailstand. I guess you can always lean it up against something slightly.



At the other hand, a tactical light must have a easy to operate switch- even with gloves on. That's why the rubber-cap sticks out.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Oct 21, 2012)

The tk22 is simply a gorgeous flashlight. I assume its not AAs guessing from the 650 lumens rating.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 21, 2012)

SuLyMaN said:


> The tk22 is simply a gorgeous flashlight. I assume its not AAs guessing from the 650 lumens rating.



Most definitely not. The TK22 runs off of one 18650 or two CR123's. It does not except two RCR123's though. Pretty much like its younger brothers in the Fenix line in terms if batteries.


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 21, 2012)

martinaee said:


> Yeah... that's been bumming me out so much. I really don't understand why it's that hard to make some lights that at least have the sides of the body protrude just enough to be flush with the rubber tailcap bottom. That at least would allow tail-standing which in my opinion is pretty important. If power goes out tail-standing to reflect off a white ceiling is the most effective method for illuminating a room to me.
> 
> I guess they feel lights like a TK41 can accomplish that, but I'd like to see it in smaller single 18650 lights too. Oh well.. we'll see-- maybe the TK22 can sort of tailstand. I guess you can always lean it up against something slightly.





kj2 said:


> At the other hand, a tactical light must have a easy to operate switch- even with gloves on. That's why the rubber-cap sticks out.



Tail-standing is an important criterion for me when I buy a flashlight. Because I can use it as a night light to gently illuminate the room in low modes.
But I guess from the looks of TK22, it was designed to be a tactical light. And most tactical lights have forward clicky that protrude a little to favor those operators with gloves on.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 21, 2012)

all lights tail stand just stick them in a cup or jar


----------



## regulation (Oct 21, 2012)

A pity that they didn't get the pictures of tk75. But the TK22 looks really attractive.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 22, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> all lights tail stand just stick them in a cup or jar



ROFL! That's exactly what I've been doing with my new E40. I actually have a really big glass (beer mug style) and I filled it with cool water. I put the light in it and on high it keep it nice and cool as well as allows ceiling bounce. An added bonus I guess is testing the ip-x rating lol. Works great! Seems almost necessary on the E40 because it gets pretty hot if you aren't moving around outside to have air cool off the head. I love the non heat conduction of the plastic handle, but the only downside is that a lot of heat from the emitter doesn't go into it.

I understand the concept of "tactical" meaning easy access with gloves, but I think a larger light using the good old LD20 style "ears" that go out just far enough so the light can tailstand could work on more tactical lights. I never had trouble turning on the LD20 with gloves on (*sadly my good old LD20 q5 seems to be MIA for the past few months*).

I know some tactical lights from other companies do in fact tailstand--- but I'll admit it: I'm kind of a Fenix fanboy  I do want to get lights from other companies soon though too


----------



## BlackhawkB (Oct 22, 2012)

I really am excited about this light, I love my TK21, but.. but.. where is the XM-L U3 ? where is the voltage monitor that almost every new light gets now ?
What about the 7xx lumens !?


----------



## Chris762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone want a picture?!!


----------



## Chris762 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Fenix TK75*

Fenix TK75
4 18650's
2600 Lumens for about 1hr 15 min
~7 inches long


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chris762 said:


> Anyone want a picture?!!



Where did you find that pic?


----------



## regulation (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75*

Wow, looks good with the stainless steel ring.
How about the throw? seems the head is not as deep as the TK70 though it is brighter.
And has anyone got the price of the tk22 yet?


----------



## regulation (Oct 23, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Where did you find that pic?



look at his signature, I think that explains a lot


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

regulation said:


> look at his signature, I think that explains a lot



I don't see a signature


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75*



Chris762 said:


> Fenix TK75
> 4 18650's
> 2600 Lumens for about 1hr 15 min
> ~7 inches long



Nice. That is one aggressive looking light.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 23, 2012)

kj2 said:


> I don't see a signature



I think he may have changed it? I saw it earlier and it stated that he was an authorized Fenix dealer.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> I think he may have changed it? I saw it earlier and it stated that he was an authorized Fenix dealer.


He could have. 


But only around 7 inches long?? That's shorter than my TK41


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 23, 2012)

kj2 said:


> He could have.
> 
> 
> But only around 7 inches long?? That's shorter than my TK41



Well, the battery compartment would only have to support the length of one 18650 where as the TK41 has to support two AA batteries end to end. It is entirely possible given the side to side set up Fenix went with.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> Well, the battery compartment would only have to support the length of one 18650 where as the TK41 has to support two AA batteries end to end. It is entirely possible given the side to side set up Fenix went with.



Probably the battery-tube is just like the TM11. Hope it won't be so heavy. And hope it comes with a holster


----------



## xed888 (Oct 23, 2012)

Surely not 7inches including the head?


----------



## gopajti (Oct 23, 2012)

more details,*

TK75*

*low - 18lm *|* med - 400lm *| *high - 1100lm *| *turbo - 2600lm* |* peak beam intensity - 92000cd*
*
+ SOS* (400lm) | *Strobe* (2600lm)


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

And as you can see on the pic, grey switch buttons? Fenix always (have) use(d) black.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

gopajti said:


> more details,*
> 
> TK75*
> 
> ...


Great numbers


----------



## Yamabushi (Oct 23, 2012)

kj2 said:


> And as you can see on the pic, grey switch buttons? Fenix always (have) use(d) black.



LD12, LD22, PD22 and PD32 all have gray side switches.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yamabushi said:


> LD12, LD22, PD22 and PD32 all have gray side switches.



Good call  but I mean on the TK-series


----------



## sbbsga (Oct 23, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Good call  but I mean on the TK-series



Probably the same material was used.


----------



## Chris762 (Oct 23, 2012)

xed888 said:


> Surely not 7inches including the head?



Yes, it appears to be* 7 inches* including the head. Head Dia. is around *3.5 in*. Weight around *1.1 pounds* w/o batteries

Stats look correct from gopajti... As far as I know modes will be entered into via pressing and holding mode vs double clicking on the TK70.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chris762 said:


> Yes, it appears to be* 7 inches* including the head. Head Dia. is around *3.5 in*. Weight around *1.1 pounds* w/o batteries
> 
> Stats look correct from gopajti... As far as I know modes will be entered into via pressing and holding mode vs double clicking on the TK70.


damn  thats lightweight.
So head is smaller in dia. than the TK70. What about throw? How far? Is the beam like the TK70?
And hold for switching modes; not the fastest way to enter next mode.


----------



## Chris762 (Oct 23, 2012)

kj2 said:


> damn  thats lightweight.
> So head is smaller in dia. than the TK70. What about throw? How far?
> And hold for switching modes; not the fastest way to enter next mode.



1988ft vs 2362ft


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chris762 said:


> 1988ft vs 2362ft



So around 600 meters. Thats nice


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 23, 2012)

any price estimate yet on the tk75?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> any price estimate yet on the tk75?



What I know 225-250 dollar/euro


----------



## Chris762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Officially in the US there is no price. You could probably speculate around the TK70 Price Point.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chris762 said:


> Officially in the US there is no price. You could probably speculate around the TK70 Price Point.



Around 200-210 would be great


----------



## xed888 (Oct 24, 2012)

I keep refreshing this page, hoping for more info!!!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 24, 2012)

xed888 said:


> I keep refreshing this page, hoping for more info!!!



Just got back from local dealer. They got no info, so we have to sit still...


----------



## kj2 (Oct 25, 2012)

There is a bit of unknown with the TK75. Emailed Fenix about the packaging of the TK75 and they know noting about it.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 25, 2012)

With that many fins this thing could go swimming and keep up with a fish. 

I wonder if heat was an issue or not? :thinking: *_sarcasm​_


----------



## gopajti (Oct 25, 2012)

PhatPhil said:


> Larger picture of the light
> 
> Picture of the reflector



source, elemlampa.blog.hu


----------



## chenko (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75*



Chris762 said:


> Fenix TK75
> 4 18650's
> 2600 Lumens for about 1hr 15 min
> ~7 inches long



*PLEASE* Fenix make that 4*18650 body available for current TK70 users! I'm going to mail the marketing dept. about this.


----------



## xed888 (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks gopajti. Again, your sources dont fail to disappoint!


----------



## xed888 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75*



chenko said:


> *PLEASE* Fenix make that 4*18650 body available for current TK70 users! I'm going to mail the marketing dept. about this.



I doubt it as 4 18650s are thicker than D cells, no? But you never know till you tried. Anyway, they could make an adaptor


----------



## kj2 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75*

Yes, more pics


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 25, 2012)

man the new tk75 looks amazing!


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 25, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> man the new tk75 looks amazing!



Looks a little more aggressive than a standard Fenix light with the new silver strike bezel and numerous more heatsink fins that are not round. Just my opinion, but it's still a great light and I will most likely pick one up. Waiting to hear if the 18700 battery fits it.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hopefully the TK75 comes this week


----------



## martinaee (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm honestly pretty excited about the E50.

I don't own any 18650 lights, but one could get into an approximate 800 lumen light with a charger and 2 18650's at least plus the E50 for less than a TK41 costs. And it's neutral tinted which is pretty awesome. I've been eying the TK41, but wish it was slightly textured (op) and also that it was neutral white. This might fit the bill and come in a little cheaper.

Are the Tenergy 18650's good for those who have used them? I'm looking at the kit on fenixoutfitters.com that sells 2 with a charger for 29.95. With the E50 it would come to 107.08 total. Not bad for that kind of output. If I got that I might get a pair of the Fenix 18650's too. Or could somebody recommend better 18650's than either of those? I read the Fenix aren't made by Panasonic and are from China, but they seem high quality. Exciting times in flashlight land. Hopefully peeps in the way of hurricane Sandy have some serious lights if their power goes out


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 28, 2012)

martinaee said:


> I'm honestly pretty excited about the E50.
> 
> I don't own any 18650 lights, but one could get into an approximate 800 lumen light with a charger and 2 18650's at least plus the E50 for less than a TK41 costs. And it's neutral tinted which is pretty awesome. I've been eying the TK41, but wish it was slightly textured (op) and also that it was neutral white. This might fit the bill and come in a little cheaper.
> 
> Are the Tenergy 18650's good for those who have used them? I'm looking at the kit on fenixoutfitters.com that sells 2 with a charger for 29.95. With the E50 it would come to 107.08 total. Not bad for that kind of output. If I got that I might get a pair of the Fenix 18650's too. Or could somebody recommend better 18650's than either of those? I read the Fenix aren't made by Panasonic and are from China, but they seem high quality. Exciting times in flashlight land. Hopefully peeps in the way of hurricane Sandy have some serious lights if their power goes out



I own some of the tenergy 18650s and they have worked fine no issues, even though the e50 has close to the lumen output of the tk41, the tk41 is a much better thrower if that matters to you


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 28, 2012)

martinaee said:


> I'm honestly pretty excited about the E50.
> 
> I don't own any 18650 lights, but one could get into an approximate 800 lumen light with a charger and 2 18650's at least plus the E50 for less than a TK41 costs. And it's neutral tinted which is pretty awesome. I've been eying the TK41, but wish it was slightly textured (op) and also that it was neutral white. This might fit the bill and come in a little cheaper.
> 
> Are the Tenergy 18650's good for those who have used them? I'm looking at the kit on fenixoutfitters.com that sells 2 with a charger for 29.95. With the E50 it would come to 107.08 total. Not bad for that kind of output. If I got that I might get a pair of the Fenix 18650's too.* Or could somebody recommend better 18650's than either of those?* I read the Fenix aren't made by Panasonic and are from China, but they seem high quality. Exciting times in flashlight land. Hopefully peeps in the way of hurricane Sandy have some serious lights if their power goes out



If you are willing to put down a little extra cash, get a couple of Redilast or AW batteries. My personal favorite price per performance combo is the Redilast 2600mah cell. It can be had for 15 dollars at lighthound. If you are willing to pay another 5 dollars a cell then you can pick up the 3100mah cells for a little extra runtime. 

After that you will want a very good charger. I suggest trying to find the Xtar WP2 II charger. It's an excellent starter and is far better than the chargers that most people tend to start out with. Another good starting option would be to grab an Intellicharger I4 V2. Another solid charger for a good price.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 29, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> If you are willing to put down a little extra cash, get a couple of Redilast or AW batteries. My personal favorite price per performance combo is the Redilast 2600mah cell. It can be had for 15 dollars at lighthound. If you are willing to pay another 5 dollars a cell then you can pick up the 3100mah cells for a little extra runtime.
> 
> After that you will want a very good charger. I suggest trying to find the Xtar WP2 II charger. It's an excellent starter and is far better than the chargers that most people tend to start out with. Another good starting option would be to grab an Intellicharger I4 V2. Another solid charger for a good price.



Thanks Bwolcott and SimulatedZero. Yeah... getting into 18650 lights is kinda expensive at first because I know it's important to throw down for a quality charger and good 18650's. When I got into good AA lights I got a lacrosse BC-700 charger which is amazing. I saw a review of that Intellicharger I4 v2.... it looks amazing as it basically does all the thinking for you and you can throw any cells at it. I'll probably have to splurge and get one of those when I do finally make the choice and go for 18650 lights.


----------



## Chris762 (Oct 29, 2012)

martinaee said:


> I'm honestly pretty excited about the E50.
> 
> I don't own any 18650 lights, but one could get into an approximate 800 lumen light with a charger and 2 18650's at least plus the E50 for less than a TK41 costs. And it's neutral tinted which is pretty awesome. I've been eying the TK41, but wish it was slightly textured (op) and also that it was neutral white. This might fit the bill and come in a little cheaper.
> 
> Are the Tenergy 18650's good for those who have used them? I'm looking at the kit on fenixoutfitters.com that sells 2 with a charger for 29.95. With the E50 it would come to 107.08 total. Not bad for that kind of output. If I got that I might get a pair of the Fenix 18650's too. Or could somebody recommend better 18650's than either of those? I read the Fenix aren't made by Panasonic and are from China, but they seem high quality. Exciting times in flashlight land. Hopefully peeps in the way of hurricane Sandy have some serious lights if their power goes out





Bwolcott said:


> I own some of the tenergy 18650s and they have worked fine no issues, even though the e50 has close to the lumen output of the tk41, the tk41 is a much better thrower if that matters to you



After testing the Tenergy batteries hold up just fine. Out of about 20-25 I have used I had 1 fail quickly.

I really like that you can run the E50 in a 1x18650 configuration as well as 2 cell.

Hopefully we will see the TK75 soon, but I'm not holding my breath until mid-late November rolls around. UK may get them quicker though...


----------



## Robocop (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the E50 specs. and it has a simple style that would make for a decent new duty light. I have been reading all I could find and cant find any reviews or other photos of this model. I may buy one just to have however if I carry it on duty it must have a tailcap switch as well.

The website shows it with a side switch however mentions nothing of a tailcap switch. Can anyone say if it has both a side switch and tailcap switch.

You know after reading a little further I am not sure if it could have a tailcap switch due to the way it changes modes by pressing and holding the side switch. Any first hand users among us yet or maybe anyone know of an actual hands on review?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got answer back from Fenix: "TK75 will be announced in 10 days" 
Yeey!


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 29, 2012)

Robocop said:


> I like the E50 specs. and it has a simple style that would make for a decent new duty light. I have been reading all I could find and cant find any reviews or other photos of this model. I may buy one just to have however if I carry it on duty it must have a tailcap switch as well.
> 
> The website shows it with a side switch however mentions nothing of a tailcap switch. Can anyone say if it has both a side switch and tailcap switch.
> 
> You know after reading a little further I am not sure if it could have a tailcap switch due to the way it changes modes by pressing and holding the side switch. Any first hand users among us yet or maybe anyone know of an actual hands on review?




there's no reviews because its not out yet


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 29, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Just got answer back from Fenix: "TK75 will be announced in 10 days"
> Yeey!




good to here


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 29, 2012)

Robocop said:


> I like the E50 specs. and it has a simple style that would make for a decent new duty light. I have been reading all I could find and cant find any reviews or other photos of this model. I may buy one just to have however if I carry it on duty it must have a tailcap switch as well.
> 
> The website shows it with a side switch however mentions nothing of a tailcap switch. Can anyone say if it has both a side switch and tailcap switch.
> 
> You know after reading a little further I am not sure if it could have a tailcap switch due to the way it changes modes by pressing and holding the side switch. Any first hand users among us yet or maybe anyone know of an actual hands on review?



The E50 does not have a tailcap switch, sorry. It has the same interface as the E35/E25. You push the side button for 0.5 seconds and the light turns on. You then click the side button to cycle through the output levels. When you are done using the light, click and hold the side button for another 0.5 seconds to turn the light off.


----------



## regulation (Oct 29, 2012)

martinaee said:


> Are the Tenergy 18650's good for those who have used them? I'm looking at the kit on fenixoutfitters.com that sells 2 with a charger for 29.95. With the E50 it would come to 107.08 total. Not bad for that kind of output. If I got that I might get a pair of the Fenix 18650's too. Or could somebody recommend better 18650's than either of those? I read the Fenix aren't made by Panasonic and are from China, but they seem high quality. Exciting times in flashlight land. Hopefully peeps in the way of hurricane Sandy have some serious lights if their power goes out



There's been some reviews about Fenix 18650 cells in forum which said it pretty good. I think you could do a search.
Fenix also got their own charger, but only fits the 18650 batteries, and I think you should consider the time to charge you battery when picking up a charger.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 31, 2012)

TK22 and E50 are been shipped to the dealers. Hope that the TK75 ships soon too.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 31, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger for an E50(added E25 as well). Even if TK22 is tempting I already have TK15 S2 and Surefire P2X Fury so it feels a bit superfluous to get also the TK22. But it's tempting...


----------



## kj2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Just pulled the trigger for an E50(added E25 as well). Even if TK22 is tempting I already have TK15 S2 and Surefire P2X Fury so it feels a bit superfluous to get also the TK22. But it's tempting...



Having a TK21 myself, I think I leave the TK22 in the store. But sure do wanna check it out


----------



## lionken07 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yup, sure is good news. Some of us should have it within a week or so. Can't wait!


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 2, 2012)

the tk75's head looks awesome! the body...not so much. never really liked the machining on the body, looks to plain jane for me, not personality haha. oh well at least that parts usually covered by your hand.


----------



## g.p. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hadn't seen the TK 75 yet...now that is nice looking. If it has the low lows of the Zebralights I may have a tough decision between it and the SC6330!


----------



## deth1313 (Nov 4, 2012)

This is some crazy good news. I'm a huge Fenix fan, have the TK10, TK12, TK15, and TK21, and have been sitting on the fence about getting a ultra lumen monster. 2600 sure works for me! Plus I'm getting the TK22  Thanks for all the updates guys!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 5, 2012)

If Fenix is keeping there word, than the TK75 comes this week


----------



## Jeff E. (Nov 5, 2012)

deth1313 said:


> This is some crazy good news. I'm a huge Fenix fan, have the TK10, TK12, TK15, and TK21, and have been sitting on the fence about getting a ultra lumen monster. 2600 sure works for me! Plus I'm getting the TK22  Thanks for all the updates guys!



Agreed! Same here- I own and LOVE multiple Fenix lights and have been wanting a beast of a light. I've been looking and mulling over Olights, Nitcore TM's, and upcoming Zebralights, but I believe that the arrival of this TK75 will make it an easy decision for me!


----------



## g.p. (Nov 5, 2012)

kj2 said:


> If Fenix is keeping there word, than the TK75 comes this week


I think it's only being officially announced this week. Could be a long ways away from actually coming out.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 5, 2012)

g.p. said:


> I think it's only being officially announced this week. Could be a long ways away from actually coming out.



after announcing it usually takes about 2-3weeks before it is in stores.


----------



## carl (Nov 5, 2012)

I sure hope the TK75 uses 3x18650 rather than 4x18650 - otherwise its going to feel like holding a big can of soup rather than a flashlight. This is the only reason keeping me away from the nitecore TM15.

BTW, does anyone know the lumen output numbers for the E50 on 1x18650? Fenix only gives lumen output numbers on 2x18650. One dealer said using one cell was half the output numbers of the two cell setup.


----------



## PhatPhil (Nov 5, 2012)

carl said:


> I sure hope the TK75 uses 3x18650 rather than 4x18650 - otherwise its going to feel like holding a big can of soup rather than a flashlight. This is the only reason keeping me away from the nitecore TM15.



I'm the opposite. 4x18650 offers a better runtime.

Plus the difference in diameter isn't as much as you'd think. Nitecore TM15 body is 50mm compared to the 40mm diameter of the 3x18650 Sunwayman M60R (only an example).

4x18650 may also make the TK75 feel better balanced - given the weight of the large head.


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 5, 2012)

carl said:


> BTW, does anyone know the lumen output numbers for the E50 on 1x18650? Fenix only gives lumen output numbers on 2x18650. One dealer said using one cell was half the output numbers of the two cell setup.



Here, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4047880


Sent using Tapatalk HD.


----------



## yliu (Nov 6, 2012)

The "lossless" reflector of the TK22 looks very interesting


----------



## gopajti (Nov 6, 2012)

flashlightshop.de says,

TK75 price 184.90 EUR, will be in stock, November 30.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 6, 2012)

gopajti said:


> flashlightshop.de says,
> 
> TK75 price 184.90 EUR, will be in stock, November 30.



oeh, price is great  ;- November 30-


----------



## CyberCT (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if the TK75 will also use the lossless reflector they developed. I hope so.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 6, 2012)

gopajti said:


> flashlightshop.de says,
> 
> TK75 price 184.90 EUR, will be in stock, November 30.



$237 USD is a good price considering other lights like this list for closer to $300


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 6, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> I wonder if the TK75 will also use the lossless reflector they developed. I hope so.



It looks like it uses a smooth reflector like the TK70. I may be wrong, but that what it appears to be in the photo.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 6, 2012)

http://fonarik.com/fenix/novinka-sv...5-cree-xm-l-u2-led-yarkostyu-2600-lyumen.html

Merry Xmas!


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 6, 2012)

xed888 said:


> http://fonarik.com/fenix/novinka-sv...5-cree-xm-l-u2-led-yarkostyu-2600-lyumen.html
> 
> Merry Xmas!



Thanks for the link. Those beam shots look great.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link  -that light looks bad-*** 
Very nice that you can extend the body for even more runtime.


----------



## levi333 (Nov 6, 2012)

That TK75 is beautiful! I think I found my next Fenix!


----------



## CVLPA (Nov 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Thanks for the link  -that light looks bad-***
> Very nice that you can extend the body for even more runtime.



+1
12 x 18650... how can i ever keep them batteries matched? Not saying i won't try of course!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 6, 2012)

CVLPA said:


> +1
> 12 x 18650... how can i ever keep them batteries matched? Not saying i won't try of course!



If I buy the TK75 I'll use just 4* 18650. Buying 8 more 18650's would kill my wallet  
But it's great to have the option of using lots of runtime.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> If I buy the TK75 I'll use just 4* 18650. Buying 8 more 18650's would kill my wallet
> But it's great to have the option of using lots of runtime.



I agree. $120+ for 8 more batteries is more than I'll go so I'll just keep recharging.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Nov 6, 2012)

Just curiuos on the lower modes do you think they think 18, 40, 1100 & 2600 are well spaced or given the circuitry do they just not have other options?

If 40 lumens was the 2nd lowest it be nice to see the lowest mode somewhere below 5 lumens... though 18 will last longer than 40 we wont SEE much of a difference.

FWIW I read in bed last night with my TN31 on the lowest .5 lumen without bothering my wife too much!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 6, 2012)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Just curiuos on the lower modes do you think they think 18, 40, 1100 & 2600 are well spaced or given the circuitry do they just not have other options?
> 
> If 40 lumens was the 2nd lowest it be nice to see the lowest mode somewhere below 5 lumens... though 18 will last longer than 40 we wont SEE much of a difference.
> 
> FWIW I read in bed last night with my TN31 on the lowest .5 lumen without bothering my wife too much!



I dont want very low modes on my big lights. If I need 1,2,5 or 10 lumens I'll take my AA light. Fenix has the modes good on this light IMO.


----------



## dragon191 (Nov 6, 2012)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Just curiuos on the lower modes do you think they think 18, 40, 1100 & 2600 are well spaced or given the circuitry do they just not have other options?
> 
> If 40 lumens was the 2nd lowest it be nice to see the lowest mode somewhere below 5 lumens... though 18 will last longer than 40 we wont SEE much of a difference.
> 
> FWIW I read in bed last night with my TN31 on the lowest .5 lumen without bothering my wife too much!



The runtime picture shows the 2nd lowest mode as 400, not 40 which makes more sense:

http://fonarik.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Fenix-TK75-18.jpg


----------



## CyberCT (Nov 6, 2012)

I didn't realize pics were up from Fenix yet (not on their site, but on the link above). Check it out, looks like you can add extensions to the TK75. Pretty sweet! Without them, it's just a little taller than the TK35. NICE!

http://fonarik.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Fenix-TK75-15.jpg

Just to confirm, it also does use 4 18650s, or 2 if you want. Kind of like how the TK41/TK45 are with AAs (4 or 8).

http://fonarik.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Fenix-TK75-14.jpg


----------



## CM2010 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wonder how long turbo lasts before stepping down?


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 6, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> Wonder how long turbo lasts before stepping down?




the light will switch from the turbo to the high brightness mode after 20 minutes of work


----------



## xlight (Nov 6, 2012)

*Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

Check out this powerful light.


----------



## deth1313 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

oh hell yeah! Sign me up!


----------



## CyberCT (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



deth1313 said:


> oh hell yeah! Sign me up!



I'm pretty much sold on this light, but I want to know if the 18700 LION batteries will fit this light, or the larger 18650s that are 3400 mah.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

Wait... am I understanding this correctly? With the extra 2 "segments" with separate battery holders this thing can hold a maximum of *12* 18650's?

Dear lord.... Looks like Fenix just made the most ultimate bad-*** flashlight to date  (except that 4sevens giant monstrosity, but that doesn't count since it's not really handheld lol)


----------



## xlight (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



martinaee said:


> Wait... am I understanding this correctly? With the extra 2 "segments" with separate battery holders this thing can hold a maximum of *12* 18650's?


Definitely right. Plus, you could add more than two extra tube segments to the TK75


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

12 x 18650. At retail for better 3100mAh plus charger(s) that's another $200 in itself (since you don't want to run any ol' mismatched batts lying around). Wow.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

With extenders, ~ 2600 lumens for ~ 3 hours and 45 minutes? oo: 

I would imagine that thermal management would kick in, lol, at some point before that.


----------



## xlight (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



bill_n_opus said:


> With extenders, ~ 2600 lumens for ~ 3 hours and 45 minutes? oo:


Theoretically speaking, you can say that.


----------



## wedlpine (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

Has anyone seen a price?


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 7, 2012)

This is from Fenix, http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=132


----------



## xed888 (Nov 7, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> the light will switch from the turbo to the high brightness mode after 20 minutes of work



I was unable to find that on the fonarik link. where did you get that info?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



wedlpine said:


> Has anyone seen a price?



see post #183


----------



## kj2 (Nov 7, 2012)

xed888 said:


> I was unable to find that on the fonarik link. where did you get that info?



It's in the Russian text above the pics. Last 2 lines of text.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 7, 2012)

kj2 said:


> It's in the Russian text above the pics. Last 2 lines of text.



thanks kj2. so are you gonna take the plunge?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 7, 2012)

xed888 said:


> thanks kj2. so are you gonna take the plunge?



Don't know yet if I buy one. My head says go get one, my wallet says; take it easy now. 
But that power in only 18,5cm - WoW!  So hope it comes soon at my dealer so I can take a look.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a feeling you will be getting one. i remember when the TK70 came out, you were very excited! (but so was I)


----------



## kj2 (Nov 7, 2012)

xed888 said:


> I have a feeling you will be getting one. i remember when the TK70 came out, you were very excited! (but so was I)



Still excited about the TK70 when I turn it on  - would be nasty to have the 70 and 75 in my hands  and then turn both lights on :naughty:


----------



## Bigpapi13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Boy am I glad I decided to wait for the TK75 instead of getting the TM15. Just received my service anniversary bonus yesterday after working for the company for 21 years. Gee...I wonder what I should spend part of it on?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Dealer here says the TK75 should arrive in two weeks.


----------



## CM2010 (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone know if there is a battery carrier or if the cells just slot into the tube?


----------



## wedlpine (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



kj2 said:


> see post #183



Thanks, looks good.


----------



## PhatPhil (Nov 7, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> Anyone know if there is a battery carrier or if the cells just slot into the tube?



Battery holder is mentioned in the images on post #201


----------



## Bigpapi13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Found a popular website stating backordered 1 to 2 weeks. 199.99 with free shipping. Now if I could only find a discount code


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

I wonder what would the strap/sling look like.


----------



## CVLPA (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

The TK75 is announced on their site and facebook page now.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

I want to know if it will run off 8 cr 123s? in a pinch, I know the voltage range is high enough being able to handle 12 18650s and all


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



Bwolcott said:


> I want to know if it will run off 8 cr 123s? in a pinch, I know the voltage range is high enough being able to handle 12 18650s and all



The extra banks of 18650's would be wired in parallel so it wont add to the existing voltage, just the AH rating for runtime.


----------



## Chris762 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

Confirmed US Price of around $200 USD.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



Chris762 said:


> Confirmed US Price of around $200 USD.



$200 is much better than the $250 that we first speak of


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



Adrenaline_6 said:


> The extra banks of 18650's would be wired in parallel so it wont add to the existing voltage, just the AH rating for runtime.




oh ok


----------



## g.p. (Nov 8, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> I agree. $120+ for 8 more batteries is more than I'll go so I'll just keep recharging.


Just use the batteries from all of the lights that you'll never use again after getting the TK75!

:devil:


----------



## Ragnar66 (Nov 8, 2012)

That tk 75 looks great. I am still amazed every time I turn on my tk-41.


----------



## Bigpapi13 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just ordered it....gotta love the Fenix products. Should be here around Thanskgiving.:twothumbs


----------



## Luminater (Nov 10, 2012)

$199.95 - 8% off code: *"CPF08*"


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 10, 2012)

Fenix has an unfortunate habit of announcing product too far ahead of time. By the time all the hype builds up, only one or two overseas distributors will have them. Add 3 more weeks or so then they'll show up elsewhere. You can usually expect some kind of pricing 3 weeks after announcement -- which is a long wait 



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Beckler (Nov 10, 2012)

The TK75 seems very interesting and I think is a nice-looking unit. Not having anything between 18 & 400 Lm however makes it a non-general purpose light IMO. Simply too much power there for only 4 levels and if it can't be variable brightness then at least programmable levels.


----------



## Johndenverut (Nov 10, 2012)

Just tried to order the light and am having trouble with the cpf08 redemption. Anyone else? That code is my decision maker between this and the skyray king. This light looks amazing.


----------



## ralphtt (Nov 10, 2012)

Johndenverut said:


> Just tried to order the light and am having trouble with the cpf08 redemption. Anyone else? That code is my decision maker between this and the skyray king. This light looks amazing.



Can't make it work here either. Anyone have a helpful hint . . . ??

Nevermind . . . got it corrected . . .


----------



## walterr839 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just placed order with code cpf08 and it went throug fine
should ship next month


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Nov 10, 2012)

Gosh I was getting ready to pull the trigger on the Tn30. The TK75 seems to have it beat in terms of throw, and flood.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 11, 2012)

"approximately 12-1-12 shipping to you" damn! that's a long wait


----------



## kj75 (Nov 12, 2012)

Unfortunately no momentary on because of the optional extenders.
I miss it on my TK 70 and like it on my TK 35.
For the rest IMO this light is a perfect mix of this two lights.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 12, 2012)

kj75 said:


> Unfortunately no momentary on because of the optional extenders.
> I miss it on my TK 70 and like it on my TK 35.
> For the rest IMO this light is a perfect mix of this two lights.


No momentary has nothing to do with the extenders. Do wish that they put it on the light. Sometime like press and hold for 1 (or 2)seconds for momentary.


----------



## amherstia (Nov 12, 2012)

*Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

Hi guys
Has anyone Fenix E50 ?
Please share your experience about this . Mention specially the run time , throw vs flood , useful beam throw etc .
I want to buy one but not getting any feedback .
Hope you guys would say something .
Thanks .


----------



## kj2 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

Like to hear or see something too


----------



## kj75 (Nov 12, 2012)

And a better strap please.:tsk:
Mine has gone already


----------



## kj2 (Nov 12, 2012)

kj75 said:


> And a better strap please. :tsk:



indeed, more like the one that comes with the SRxx from Olight.
But we will see soon


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

I will get mine tomorrow...


----------



## amherstia (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



kj2 said:


> Like to hear or see something too



Oh sure , like to hear a lot from the real experts like you and see few beam shots specially max. useful throw and flood also .


----------



## amherstia (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



Swedpat said:


> I will get mine tomorrow...



Hope you will certainly share your experience , flood , max. useful throw of it .

Enjoy your new flashlight .

Have a nice evening with your new toy !


----------



## martinaee (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



amherstia said:


> Hope you will certainly share your experience , flood , max. useful throw of it .
> 
> Enjoy your new flashlight .
> 
> Have a nice evening with your new toy !



Ditto lol. I need one of you uber flashlight-o-holics to take the plunge so I know if the water is too cold or not. Really want to see in depth reviews on the E50, TK22, and TK75. Oh and also the new TK41 with the lossless op reflector and neutral tint T6.




(nah... that last one is just me trolling  )


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



martinaee said:


> Ditto lol. I need one of you uber flashlight-o-holics to take the plunge so I know if the water is too cold or not. Really want to see in depth reviews on the E50, TK22, and TK75.


I've got the TK22. The lossless reflector isn't just hype, that beam is perfect. I really can't tell you much in the way of comparisons though. This is my first decent non-Maglite torch.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



Infinite Zero said:


> I've got the TK22. The lossless reflector isn't just hype, that beam is perfect. I really can't tell you much in the way of comparisons though. This is my first decent non-Maglite torch.



LOL yeah... if you are going from an (incandecent?) maglite pretty much any Fenix or other top brand led light is going to look amazing. I do believe that op reflector will work quite well. I don't believe that it is lossless though because the beam intensity just isn't as bright as other lights that have a pure smooth reflector. Should make the beam very nice though. I am on the fence as to whether or not to get an E50... I think I might go ahead 

Neutral white here I come... maybe lol.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

K DUDES....


I just broke down and bought an E50, 2 fenix 18650's, and their new 18650 charger from Fenix-Store.com :devil: :shakehead :devil: <--- that's my conscience tied to my wallet in between my lust for sick flashlights lol. My GF thinks I'm nuts.

I totally will post pics probably in the "review" section thought it won't be a technical review that much.


----------



## amherstia (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

Say , how is e50 ? 
Flood ?
Throw ?
Actual useful throw ?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

I have just picked up E50 from the post office. First impression: very slim format with the same body diameter as E35. The knurling provides good grip! 
The tint is very nice with an (I would describe) "vanilla" white hotspot(no noticable doughnut hole), slightly yellowish corona and a cooler spill towards purple(what I think like with other lights caused by the purple coating). Here it's some similarity to Jetbeam PA40N. But with a much more intense hotspot and significantly higher output. Beam profile is more like Maelstrom X10. The spill of E50 is narrower than X10, and the same as the spill width of for example E40 and TK15S2.
The highest mode of 780lm isn't an exaggeration. Ceiling bounce lux value is similar to initial brightness of Maelstrom X10, which is measured to ~800lm in a review. 

I compared the output with 1 and 2x18650 and with 2xCR123. Full output with 2xCR123 but not with 1x18650: the output was around 500lm. But: I have not yet measured with one fresh charged 18650 and at the moment don't know if it will provide full output for a certain time.
I would consider E50 as a kind of competitor to Maelstrom X10(despite very different UI). While X10 throws slightly better the tint of E50 is more pleasant. While momentary on would be an advantage the side button works good and the modes are well spaced. I have recently started to use 18650s and I will use E50 mainly with 2x18650.
My conviction so far is that E50 is just another great light well worth it's price! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinaee (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



Swedpat said:


> I have just picked up E50 from the post office. First impression: very slim format with the same body diameter as E35. The knurling provides good grip!
> The tint is very nice with an (I would describe) "vanilla" white hotspot(no noticable doughnut hole), slightly yellowish corona and a cooler spill towards purple(what I think like with other lights caused by the purple coating). Here it's some similarity to Jetbeam PA40N. But with a much more intense hotspot and significantly higher output. Beam profile is more like Maelstrom X10. The spill of E50 is narrower than X10, and the same as the spill width of for example E40 and TK15S2.
> The highest mode of 780lm isn't an exaggeration. Ceiling bounce lux value is similar to initial brightness of Maelstrom X10, which is measured to ~800lm in a review.
> 
> ...



Sounds nice. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



Swedpat said:


> I have just picked up E50 from the post office. First impression: very slim format with the same body diameter as E35. The knurling provides good grip!
> The tint is very nice with an (I would describe) "vanilla" white hotspot(no noticable doughnut hole), slightly yellowish corona and a cooler spill towards purple(what I think like with other lights caused by the purple coating). Here it's some similarity to Jetbeam PA40N. But with a much more intense hotspot and significantly higher output. Beam profile is more like Maelstrom X10. The spill of E50 is narrower than X10, and the same as the spill width of for example E40 and TK15S2.
> The highest mode of 780lm isn't an exaggeration. Ceiling bounce lux value is similar to initial brightness of Maelstrom X10, which is measured to ~800lm in a review.
> 
> ...



With your brief assessment of the E50, I have locked my sight on this light. It will be my first 2x18650! :twothumbs


----------



## amherstia (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice feedback .
It is clear that e50 is a narrow beam thrower . 
Can you gove an idea of its actual useful throw amd wideness of flood ( in meter ) .
Im also thinking for it but I need a little bit wide beam with good throw .


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



Swedpat said:


> My conviction so far is that E50 is just another great light well worth it's price! :thumbsup:



Thank you very much! :twothumbs


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

Just received my E50 today (thanks Fenix-Store), and wanted to post my impressions.

To sum it up, a very nice offering from Fenix. The build quality is as expected, near perfect, although for my tastes it feels a bit too light, I tend toward lights with a good heavy tool-like feel and the walls are thinner than I'm used to.

Surefire C2HA, AW 18650, Fenix E50 "short", extender









4Sevens Mini AA, C2HA, E50, Mag 2C

The anno is perfect, and the emitter is perfectly centered.
Size wise the jury is out yet, and I'll have to carry it some, but I can say that the ability to shorten it down to a single cell is great (Fenix, please make battery tube caps available!) I'll use it tonight for walking the hound and see how it does, but the length is too much for all but the largest pockets, perhaps I'll try the "holster" which is basically a nylon hangar, much like the Mag offerings.

The output appears to be as advertised, it is on par with my 1x26650 Mag with an XM-L neutral at 2.8a.
Levels are spaced well, but as with other Fenix offerings, I feel the low should be lower.
It is indeed a neutral, but on the cooler side, maybe 5000k. No blue, and no yellow, well chosen!

Mini AA, C2HA, E50, Mag 2C





NOT a thrower, but throwy, Fenix's numbers are probably good on this respect also. It will light up my entire back yard, which is 50'x80', so the spill is excellent, you can't hide from this beam!

I'll try for some beamshots later, but my little P&S (POS?) camera has shown me ill will towards them in the past!


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



jabe1 said:


> Just received my E50 today (thanks Fenix-Store), and wanted to post my impressions.



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## carl (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*



jabe1 said:


> The output appears to be as advertised, it is on par with my 1x26650 Mag with an XM-L neutral at 2.8a.
> Levels are spaced well, but as with other Fenix offerings, I feel the low should be lower.
> It is indeed a neutral, but on the cooler side, maybe 5000k. No blue, and no yellow, well chosen!
> 
> NOT a thrower, but throwy, Fenix's numbers are probably good on this respect also. It will light up my entire back yard, which is 50'x80', so the spill is excellent, you can't hide from this beam!



Are your comments regarding the output with one battery or two? Thanks for being one of the first to post comments and pics!


----------



## houtex (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

how 'bout a tube option for the TK70? huh Fenix?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

I have used E50 during a few days now. The tint is really beautiful and what I wrote about "cooler spill towards purple" is what I noticed at white wall with the intention to estimate the tint. In real life this is not an issue and I perceive the tint to be very pleasant, really differs from the tint of E25 and E35. While I like the tint of my TK15S2 the tint of E50 is even better and comfortable. As some member mentioned: E50 is not a thrower but throws pretty well. It's a good compromise and with the bright and nice corona it is comfortable even at short distances. True throwers are not good at shorter distance because of a too intense and dominating hotspot, in my opinion. 
I consider E50 as a "direct hit" by Fenix. Yes; I would prefer a forward clicky with momentary on, but I am still very satisfied with it. This makes me to want also the coming PD32 Ultimate Edition NW!


----------



## neverGUP (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

I got a package today from the Fenix-store! This package included this:




It's an awesome flashlight, on turbo it looks like an afterburner! :wow:
I think the holster of the e50 is really cool, it's very comfortable and you access very easy the light.

I took some pics and beamshots, you can compare the brightness and tints:


Distance: 12 meters


Solarforce L2 with Solarforce XP-G R5 5mode Drop-in, 1 X TF flames 18650





Fenix TK20, 2 X AA eneloop





XENO E03 XP-G R5 NW with TF flames 14500





Solarforce L2 with IO XM-L T6 NW Drop-in 3A, Sanyo 2600 Protected 18650





Fenix E50 2 X TF flames 18650





That's all.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the photos


----------



## kj2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fenix posted this photo on Facebook


----------



## regulation (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the photos above!
The E50 head's diameter looks similar to the TK21, so I guess it has the similar beam also. Impressed with the NW tint too!


----------



## neverGUP (Nov 16, 2012)

I found youtube videos from TK22 and E50. I cut these pics.:

TK22 on turbo





E50 on turbo


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks neverGUP for the pictures! This really shows that E50 on turbo is impressive! But I was surprised that TK22 also looks like warm tint, but it's cool white or?...


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Nov 16, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Fenix posted this photo on Facebook



That's some serious battery extender tubes on the Tk75. It must run for a month on low!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 16, 2012)

Can the new TK75 tailstand as the photo in post No 272 looks like the tailcap would not allow it to as the lanyard attachment point or whatever that is seems to protrude outside of the tailcap?



*Cheers*


----------



## martinaee (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)*

VERY NICE... I am expecting an E50 also from fenix-store in the mail today or tomorrow maybe. I'm so excited.


----------



## neverGUP (Nov 16, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks neverGUP for the pictures! This really shows that E50 on turbo is impressive! But I was surprised that TK22 also looks like warm tint, but it's cool white or?...



The TK 22 has XM-L U2 with cool white tint. Maybe the wall is yellow on the picture, that's why looks like a little warmer tint.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 16, 2012)

O M G ... What are the run times with that thing with 36 18650's? Insane. Doesn't that giant 4Sevens monster light outputting 18k lumens also use 36 18650's? ROFL


----------



## kj2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Can the new TK75 tailstand as the photo in post No 272 looks like the tailcap would not allow it to as the lanyard attachment point or whatever that is seems to protrude outside of the tailcap?
> *Cheers*



Fenix advertise with it so it should be possible even with lanyard.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 16, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Fenix advertise with it so it should be possible even with lanyard.



Yeah.. you can see it can because there are two holes right next to each other so a lanyard wouldn't have to go under the standing surface itself.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 16, 2012)

Lights like the E50 really make me believe Fenix is marketing the E series as their "everyone" series and not their "economy" series. I say this because lights like the E50 fit the bill in ways that other 18650 lights just don't. It's VERY easy to understand and operate, tailstands, has good color rendering, and is affordable and not overly tacti-cool.

It might be a *tiny* bit less over-built compared to super tough 1 18650 lights in the TK line, but they are still VERY tough and good construction. It's the first light I've purchased (still waiting to get it) that is not AA battery based so that's saying something. 

Good job Fenix! Keep up the amazing products.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 16, 2012)

martinaee said:


> Lights like the E50 really make me believe Fenix is marketing the E series as their "everyone" series and not their "economy" series. I say this because lights like the E50 fit the bill in ways that other 18650 lights just don't. It's VERY easy to understand and operate, tailstands, has good color rendering, and is affordable and not overly tacti-cool.
> 
> It might be a *tiny* bit less over-built compared to super tough 1 18650 lights in the TK line, but they are still VERY tough and good construction. It's the first light I've purchased (still waiting to get it) that is not AA battery based so that's saying something.
> 
> ...



thats what its supposed to be Fenix said it themselves its not the economy series


----------



## martinaee (Nov 16, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> thats what its supposed to be Fenix said it themselves its not the economy series



Yup I know. I just mean it's evident in the quality of pretty much all their E lights that they aren't low quality at all


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 16, 2012)

martinaee said:


> Yup I know. I just mean it's evident in the quality of pretty much all their E lights that they aren't low quality at all




oh I see, I agree they are excellent !


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 16, 2012)

neverGUP said:


> I found youtube videos from TK22 and E50. I cut these pics.:
> 
> TK22 on turbo
> 
> ...



Why does the TK22 look greenish to me?


----------



## martinaee (Nov 17, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> Why does the TK22 look greenish to me?




Probably the white balance of the shot/camera. If w/b is the same on both shots then the E50 is not as green either which if anything would make it look slightly warmer/more magenta? Maybe that wall isn't "white" to begin with then.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can somebody who has the E50 measure the inside of the battery-tube?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 17, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> Why does the TK22 look greenish to me?



It probably is. All of TK lights I own have a very slight greenish tint on the lower levels. My TK41, TK15, and now TK22. Out of those three my TK15 is the worst. You can see the heavy green tint on every mode. Maybe this persons TK22 is like my old TK15.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 17, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> It probably is. All of TK lights I own have a very slight greenish tint on the lower levels. My TK41, TK15, and now TK22. Out of those three my TK15 is the worst. You can see the heavy green tint on every mode. Maybe this persons TK22 is like my old TK15.



I guess so too. Cos every time I read a complaint thread about greenish tint, 80% of the time it has always been a Fenix or Quark light! :green:


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 17, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Can somebody who has the E50 measure the inside of the battery-tube?



I get 18.70mm.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 17, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> I get 18.70mm.



Thanks. 
That will be indeed a tight fit for some 18650 batteries.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 17, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Thanks.
> That will be indeed a tight fit for most 18650 batteries.



Is there no standard diameter to 18650's? I just bought the E50 as my first 18650 light (rrrrg.... hurry up and come in the mail lol) and bought two Fenix 18650's with it so I know they will fit. For the future though if I buy more how do I know what will fit and not fit. Are exact sizes usually given or are unprotected vs. protected cells different sizes? What are the variations that are seen?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2012)

I have tried as well EagleTac and AmpMax 18650 in E50. They fit good, maybe ~0,5mm margin. Are there really 18650s who will not fit?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> I have tried as well EagleTac and AmpMax 18650 in E50. They fit good, maybe ~0,5mm margin. Is there really 18650s who will not fit?



I read one comment, that he/she said it was a tight fit. Quality brand 18650 won't be a problem I think.


----------



## ponkan (Nov 18, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


Just my 2 cents 

Comparing Fenix e50 vs. Tk41 at highest output (e50 at top, tk41 on the bottom)




[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]
Fenix TK41 




[/URL][/IMG]

Fenix E50


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi ponkan! Thanks for the beamshots and welcome to CPF! 

While the output of E50 and TK41 are pretty much the same it's very obvious that TK41 is an extreme thrower! 
The spill brightness seems to be very close as well.


----------



## ponkan (Nov 18, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Hi ponkan! Thanks for the beamshots and welcome to CPF!
> 
> While the output of E50 and TK41 are pretty much the same it's very obvious that TK41 is an extreme thrower!
> The spill brightness seems to be very close as well.



Thank you for the warm welcome. Come check my review on e50, it has more comparison pictures. Yup, tk41 is a darn giant in the throw department, but E50 is also a beast especially if you're using only one 18650 (such a small light with that much power :rock


----------



## martinaee (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmm... Are you getting pretty much the same output on 1 18650 though? Maybe it was here on CPF I was reading that someone said it seems to be closer to 500 lumens on 1 18650.


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 18, 2012)

martinaee said:


> Hmm... Are you getting pretty much the same output on 1 18650 though? Maybe it was here on CPF I was reading that someone said it seems to be closer to 500 lumens on 1 18650.



Here, http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-T6NW-780lm)&p=4047880&viewfull=1#post4047880


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 18, 2012)

martinaee said:


> Hmm... Are you getting pretty much the same output on 1 18650 though? Maybe it was here on CPF I was reading that someone said it seems to be closer to 500 lumens on 1 18650.




I think I saw that to and they were talking about on 2 cr 123s the output is closer to 500 lumens


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 19, 2012)

Haven't tried 2xCR123 but with one fully charged 18650, the output is almost the same as with 2x18650. I measured 783 lm with 2x18560 and 734 lm with 1x18650 (but there is no flat regulation with 1x8650).


----------



## ponkan (Nov 19, 2012)

If anything, my eyes cannot perceive any practical difference between the beam intensity of the e50 whether it is using 1 18650 or 2. I know human perception is not reliable, but I'm basing my conclusion on real world situation wherein you won't attach the extension tube just to light up more real estate. 
All the more better as that allows me to a have compact light instead of having an awkwardly long and thin flashlight sticking out of my pocket (or sticking down my holster)


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 19, 2012)

E50: first I measured the percentual difference of brightness between 2x18650 and 2xCR123. It was the same. Then I measured the brightness with one 18650 and there it showed around 500lm(based on a full output of 780lm). But that 18650 cell was used quite a lot and therefore I recharged it and tried, not directly out of the charger but later same day or the next day(don't remember exactly). Then the brightness with one 18650 was higher but still not the full output as 2xCR123 and 2x18650, it was around 90%(should be just slightly more than 700lm).
The single 18650 battery is EagleTac 3100mAh, and charger is Pila IBC.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just ordered the TK75. €184,95 here at the dealer. 
Dealer notes that it comes with (free) extra extender.


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 21, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Just ordered the TK75. €184,95 here at the dealer.
> Dealer notes that it comes with (free) extra extender.



WOW! :twothumbs


----------



## kj75 (Nov 21, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Just ordered the TK75. €184,95 here at the dealer.
> Dealer notes that it comes with (free) extra extender.



Nice!! In about three weeks it will be there.
By the way: They should better give (4) batteries for free in stead of a extender 
I think an extender is not so useful for flashaholics.

I am looking forward to your experiences.
Maybe I'll get one as gift in december......


----------



## carl (Nov 21, 2012)

kj75 said:


> Maybe I'll get one as gift in december......



Awfully generous gift - it must be for a really good friend. You do mean a gift..... for a friend, right?


----------



## Munters (Nov 21, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Just ordered the TK75. €184,95 here at the dealer.
> Dealer notes that it comes with (free) extra extender.



The TK75 comes standard with an extender. So with an *extra* extender you can use 6x 18650?
Looking forward for your review...


----------



## kj2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Munters said:


> The TK75 comes standard with an extender. So with an *extra* extender you can use 6x 18650?
> Looking forward for your review...



No with the extra extender your can run 8* 18650.


----------



## Samy (Nov 21, 2012)

I have images of a future "TK75 Forum get-together" to see how many extenders can be accomplished for the guiness book of world records... 

cheers


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 21, 2012)

video from youtube of tk75

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM9cTqa7So0


----------



## BLUE LED (Nov 21, 2012)

I am looking forward to the TK75 and how it performs against my Xtar S1 3 x XM-L U2.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 21, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> I am looking forward to the TK75 and how it performs against my Xtar S1 3 x XM-L U2.



keep us updated!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Also still curious about this. Nice new diffuser and which? new lights?  





(pic is taking out off a newsletter from FenixOutfitters)


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 26, 2012)

That may be the diffuser for the TK41, or at least it looks like the same one. It looks like the diffuser can fit all these different lights because of the slopped wall design. Just slide in the smaller light until it finally makes contact with the sides.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 26, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> That may be the diffuser for the TK41, or at least it looks like the same one. It looks like the diffuser can fit all these different lights because of the slopped wall design. Just slide in the smaller light until it finally makes contact with the sides.



It looks like the diffuser of the TK41 but the one on the pic is definitely not the diffuser of the TK41. TK21 is 40mm and 41 is 62,5mm (head)


----------



## kj2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dealer still notes on there web-page, delivery-time (TK75) estimated on 2 weeks


----------



## ponkan (Dec 11, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> E50: first I measured the percentual difference of brightness between 2x18650 and 2xCR123. It was the same. Then I measured the brightness with one 18650 and there it showed around 500lm(based on a full output of 780lm). But that 18650 cell was used quite a lot and therefore I recharged it and tried, not directly out of the charger but later same day or the next day(don't remember exactly). Then the brightness with one 18650 was higher but still not the full output as 2xCR123 and 2x18650, it was around 90%(should be just slightly more than 700lm).
> The single 18650 battery is EagleTac 3100mAh, and charger is Pila IBC.



Ok, I agree that one 18650 will not give it a full output (seeing as you went the extra mile to measure it at such detail and care), but lets be honest, in real life situations, you won't be able to see any perceivable difference between 700 lumens and 780 lumens. At such levels, our eyes will not be able to perceive the 80 lumens difference. Nonetheless, thank you for clarifying/correcting me on the light output. Cheers!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Have the TK75 now for a while, and damn! I like that light soo much  it's my go-to light when I need something powerful.

Does some know that ever happened with the Fenix TK52? (post #94 in this thread)


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 30, 2013)

I was wondering it too. Hopefully it won't have the same fate as the LD30 and LD50...


----------



## kj2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Fenix should announce tomorrow (Monday), that they update the TK22 and TK75 to XM-L2. TK75 max would be 2900lumens.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 4, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Fenix should announce tomorrow (Monday), that they update the TK22 and TK75 to XM-L2. TK75 max would be 2900lumens.



Thank´s for the info!

This upgrade makes the TK75 even more attractive than it already was!

Regarding the TK22 it´s nice that it will also receive upgrades to XM-L2 diod,but i hope that Fenix upgrades the UI as well. Right now the TK22 remembers the last mode it had before one turned it of,and starts on the same mode. One does not have the option to choose what mode one wants to start the light on. I wish the TK22 from off should have direct access to lowest mode and the highest mode without one having to cykle through all modes and that it should also include a moonlight mode.

From what i know(i might be wrong)no Fenix light has these features giving the user the option to have direct access to lowest and highest mode from off,so i don´t expect the upgraded TK22 to have it either.


----------



## lionken07 (Aug 4, 2013)

TK22 with XML2 U2? I wonder how much power it will make at turbo...850? 900?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 4, 2013)

lionken07 said:


> TK22 with XML2 U2? I wonder how much power it will make at turbo...850? 900?


We will know it tomorrow


----------



## PapaLumen (Aug 4, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Fenix should announce tomorrow (Monday), that they update the TK22 and TK75 to XM-L2. TK75 max would be 2900lumens.



Any mention of the RC40 getting XM-L2's?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 4, 2013)

PapaLumen said:


> Any mention of the RC40 getting XM-L2's?


Not yet. I do hope Fenix will give it that update.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 4, 2013)

PapaLumen said:


> Any mention of the RC40 getting XM-L2's?



I am sure that we will see an upgrade with XM-L2´s coming soon of the RC40 as well. The RC40 now have a competitor in the new coming Olight SR96,so i belive Fenix will answer to that with an upgrade of the RC40.


----------



## lionken07 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like I got my answer? 

http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/fenix-tk22-led-flashlight.aspx


They are saying 680 on turbo for the TK22 instead of 650...


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 5, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> I am sure that we will see an upgrade with XM-L2´s coming soon of the RC40 as well. The RC40 now have a competitor in the new coming Olight SR96,so i belive Fenix will answer to that with an upgrade of the RC40.


That SR96 will prob cost a fortune


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 6, 2013)

lionken07 said:


> Looks like I got my answer?
> 
> http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/fenix-tk22-led-flashlight.aspx
> 
> ...



That was not so much of an upgrade! I thought the upgraded TK22 should have about 200 lumens higher with a total effect of about 800+lumens.



BeastFlashlight said:


> That SR96 will prob cost a fortune



I´ve heard a lot of people who also think this light is going to be expencive. Let´s hope that it lands on a reasonable price,otherwise the RC40 will be more attractive.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 6, 2013)

lionken07 said:


> Looks like I got my answer?
> 
> http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/fenix-tk22-led-flashlight.aspx
> 
> ...



I notice that while it's only a 4,6%(680/650) increase in output the claimed increase of lux intensity is 32%(18225/13800). With identical emitter size and reflector, lux would be proportional to lumens. 
The question is therefore: is there a substantial change in emitter size and/or reflector design?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2013)

Regarding the TK22, do you think it is worth getting current version or waiting for the new XM-L2 diode?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Regarding the TK22, do you think it is worth getting current version or waiting for the new XM-L2 diode?


I would wait for the XM-L2 version.


----------



## lionken07 (Aug 6, 2013)

I wonder why they only make 680lumens at turbo for the updated TK22. The PD35 goes up to 850 using the same LED. Perhaps the TK22 XML2 isn't driven as hard?


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 6, 2013)

Because a 'TK' light doesn't step down to prevent overheating.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 6, 2013)

lionken07 said:


> I wonder why they only make 680lumens at turbo for the updated TK22. The PD35 goes up to 850 using the same LED. Perhaps the TK22 XML2 isn't driven as hard?



That's a justified question. The larger and heavier head of TK22 will make a better base for heat dissipation than the head of PD35.


----------



## lionken07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> That's a justified question. The larger and heavier head of TK22 will make a better base for heat dissipation than the head of PD35.



I was thinking the same. I have both and the PD35 is nice but the head is about half the size of the TK22. I can't wait to get the new TK22 so I can compare the two.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 12, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I would wait for the XM-L2 version.


Does anyone know when they'll release XML2 TK22? I'd imagine shortly they already released XML2 TK75


----------



## kj2 (Aug 13, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Does anyone know when they'll release XML2 TK22? I'd imagine shortly they already released XML2 TK75


The TK22 XM-L2 version will hit the stores soon


----------



## PhatPhil (Aug 13, 2013)

One website I've seen has the updated TK75 preorder for 16th August release. Imagine the TK22 will be a similar date.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 1, 2013)

http://fonarik.com/fenix/takticheskij-fonar-fenix-tk22-s-novym-cvetom-korpusa.html

Could this be a new version of the TK22??


----------



## herman30 (Oct 2, 2013)

I got the new TK22 a couple of weeks ago from here: http://www.fenixvalaisimet.fi/TK-sarja/TK22


----------



## sbbsga (Oct 2, 2013)

kj2 said:


> http://fonarik.com/fenix/takticheskij-fonar-fenix-tk22-s-novym-cvetom-korpusa.html
> 
> Could this be a new version of the TK22??



Neutral white version, interesting.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 10, 2013)

sbbsga said:


> Neutral white version, interesting.


http://www.flashlightshop.de/produc...=9507&osCsid=709842e86930a8d8c11b9fe1e5122520
See here


----------



## markr6 (Oct 10, 2013)

Finally a Fenix model I really want....IN A NEUTRAL WHITE


----------



## gopajti (Oct 11, 2013)

TK22 SE now available on official site

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=100&tid=8&cid=1#.UlfFMdK8Auw


----------

